# Are we there yet?



## adarkhorse (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

want an honest answer?

you can probably manage ok at your current size/weight if the horse is conditioned and strong and has a well fitting saddle. 

I am pretty fat. but, the difference is, when you are learning to ride, you are more vulnerable to misbalance, and you don't know how to post, or carry your own weight, so, you are both harder on the hrose, and harder on yourself. 
so, there's a differnce between a rider who already knows how to ride, such as myself, and is now riding regularly, even though pretty chunky. And a rider who is pretty chunky and is just starting out.

you would do well to start getting in better condition before starting. not like you need to be pefect, but you need to be stronger than you would be if you just went about the typical lifestyle of the average sedentary person.

you look like a pretty young 50~! (oh, and I started riding at 41. but, I was about 30 lbs lighter than I am now. still, i can ride 10 times better at my current weight than I could when I started at the lesser weight)


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with Tiny. Learning how to ride will be your biggest issue here, becoming more fit (not even necessarily losing a lot of weight, but turning it into muscle instead) should be your biggest concern if you are hoping to learn to ride. I would suggest exercises that build core muscles and teach you balance - these will go a long way with helping you in the saddle. 

I will say, on a suitable horse, there shouldn't be any issue with you riding at a walk. Find a place that will give you lessons that progress slowly for both you and the horse's sake. If you could find a place that was willing to teach you to ride trail obstacle courses at the walk, that could be both enjoyable and educational for you.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

What a fantastic picture! You look so happy.

Can I just mention that you probably don't weigh any more than a great big cowboy in an enormous western saddle, and they often ride small QHs. 

Also, I'm a bit biased towards Fjords.  They tend to be small, sturdy, and gentle. Plenty of Fjord riders are a bit bigger and older than we might wish.  Fjords can handle a lot.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think a nice short horse with good bone could do for you, would that do for your granddaughter? 

Something built like Travis would be great. He was in a lesson program and all riders from 6 to 60 started on him.

The first 2 pics are from when I first got him. I'd like to say we got him trimmed down a bit, and certainly did get him more fit again. Regardless, you should be able to see that under the fat he is very sturdy, with good thick legs and bone.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

As a rider who ways more than the OP, I do stand by the others in recommending fitness. Riding will really take its toll on your muscles, so getting fit will help with that too!

One thing I like to do is walk at a good pace with my stomach sucked in and minimal arm movements. It makes your legs BURN if you do it right, and works your core. Do some balance exercises too


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I agree with everyone else. When I started riding, I was a very fit 19 year old. Now...almost 10 years later I'm not so fit!  I put on about 45 lbs in a 3 year period, and I could not ride like I used to. I've since lost about half of that weight, and to no surprise, my riding is getting "back to normal." With that said though, a good lesson can be one heck of a workout! I wouldn't let this completely keep you from starting lessons. There is plenty to learn, no matter what size you are. You will still be able to learn how to ride. 

Since you are good friends with your BO, I would talk to her...I don't think she will think you are pestering her. And if you don't want her giving you lessons maybe she can recommend someone for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I pretty much agree with what the others have posted and I wanted to say...you look soooo happy in the picture. It seems that you have put a lot of thought into this and that's a good thing.

Something you may wish to consider, given some of the prior injuries you have mentioned, is maybe looking at a gaited horse. 
There are pros and cons to a gaited horse, just like any other horse, but for some of us who no longer spring chickens and have had prior injuries, gaited horses can (not always) offer a slightly more comfortable ride. Which in the long run may be less likely to aggravate old injuries.

I used to ride for a living, then because life changes.... had to leave it behind and live in the city for a while. During that time I sustained some considerable injuries so when I cam back to the country and bought another horse, I chose gaited. It was a good decision for me as I don't think my body could ever withstand the rigors of the kind of riding I used to do. Just food for thought. http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree that fitness is way more important than weight. I'm about 20 lbs overweight, but in reasonable shape (for my age, 59) I've had a knee replacement and am having painful hip now and still ride every chance I get.

Is it at all possible to start some light weight training at a gym? Nothing drastic, but something that could mimic leg control and core balance. BTW those big exercise balls are awesome for building your core.

And yes, talk about this to your friend. Just let her know that you want her honest opinion. She sounds very knowledgable and if she's been helping you and being supportive for this long, why not a little bit more.

I say don't wait. Never put off achieving your goals right?


----------

